# favorite Martial Arts comedies



## ppko (Feb 10, 2006)

Beverley Hills Ninja
Rush Hour 
Rush Hour 2
Shaolin Noon
Shaolin Knights
They Call Me Bruce
They Still Call Me Bruce

those are the ones I can come up with so far


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 10, 2006)

Kung Pow
Drunken Master
Legend Of The Drunken Master
Kung Fu Shuffle
Project A


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2006)

One of the funniest was Sholin Soccer have anybody else beside me seen this one, my kick loved it
Beverly hill ninja was great
Kung pow
Three ninja's with those kids.
terry


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

Kung Pow (...my name...)
Kung Fu Hustle
Iron Monkey ("Did he say monkey?!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 10, 2006)

Kung Pow
Last Dragon (Romance/Comedy I guess)


----------



## ppko (Feb 10, 2006)

there was a movie that had a villian named shonuff in it that is also on my top but I can't remember the name anyone else know


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 10, 2006)

ppko said:
			
		

> there was a movie that had a villian named shonuff in it that is also on my top but I can't remember the name anyone else know


 
That was Last Dragon.  The one Evenflow listed.

Bruce Leroy vs. Sho'Nuff... The Shogun of Harlem.

My favorites, and I havnt seen em for years... dunno if they are even around, are "They Call Me Bruce" and "They Still Call Me Bruce"

Also:

Fatty Tiger Skinny Dragon with Sammo Hung


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Bloodsport, Kickboxer, Lionheart, Double Impact, Death Warrant, The Quest. . .any others I missed?


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow... never would've guessed Kung Pow had that many supporters, I couldn't stand that one...

Beverly Hills Ninja was hillarious

Shaolin Soccer was funny, so was Kung Fu Hustle.

Shanghai noon, Drunken Master, Jackie has done a few funny ones.

Can't forget the turtles


----------



## ppko (Feb 10, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> That was Last Dragon. The one Evenflow listed.
> 
> Bruce Leroy vs. Sho'Nuff... The Shogun of Harlem.
> 
> ...


Thanks and you can by the bruce videos on ebay at least I did those are my favorite by far


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 12, 2006)

Shaolin Soccer, Kung Fu Hustle, Kung Pow, Drunken Master, Beverly Hills Ninja, Rush Hour, Shanghai Noon


----------



## Marginal (Feb 12, 2006)

Battle Creek Brawl.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 12, 2006)

Remo Williams:  The Legend Continues


----------



## Marvin (Feb 13, 2006)

Half a loaf of kung fu
kung pow
kung fu hustle
armor of the gods


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 13, 2006)

Kung Pow cracks me up! 
I love Shanghai Noon too.


----------



## phlaw (Feb 13, 2006)

They call me Bruce, They Still call me Bruce, Last Dragon, No Retreat No Surrender.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 13, 2006)

Kentucky Fried Movie


----------



## bignick (Feb 13, 2006)

Last Samurai.....


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Mar 9, 2006)

Kung Pow
Kung Fu Hustle
Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## stickarts (Mar 10, 2006)

Shanghai Noon
Rush Hour


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 10, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> Last Samurai.....


 
Lol, yes that one too

No Retreat No Surrender for me as well.

Kung Pow is classic I love that, and Kentucky Fried Movie as well.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 10, 2006)

Any video put out by Ron Duncan... :uhyeah:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 10, 2006)

Sho Kosugi had a few good ones in the 80's. Ninja 3:The Domination was a good one


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 10, 2006)

Kung Fu Hustle


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

Did I mention Fatty Tiger Skinny dragon?


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh, also King of Beggers.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 14, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Did I mention Fatty Tiger Skinny dragon?


Yep. 

I forgot to mention "Magnificent Butcher" starring Sammo Hung.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 16, 2006)

kung fu hustle.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 23, 2006)

The Last Dragon 
and
Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 1, 2006)

I liked king fu hustle my self it was funny


----------

